# application retouche photo



## keyro86 (7 Août 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde, 

Je recherche une application de retouche photo.
Je vous explique mon cas: chaque jour je consulte l'édition électronique d'un journal. Voilà qu'arrive la page des mots fléchés, mots croisés et j'en passe et bien sur, pas moyen de les compléter sur mon iPad. Je recherche une application toute simple qui me permet d'ouvrir une photo (en l'occurrence une capture d'écran) et la modifier (donc simplement pouvoir dessiner dessus avec un stylet). Existe-t-il une telle application pour iPad et si possible gratuite ou le moins cher possible?
Je vous remercie d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## MacSedik (9 Août 2010)

Salut,

Alors tu as photogene (2,99&#8364 photopad (gratuit) et touchretouch (0,79&#8364 pour le moment j'ai essayé que les 2 premiers donc a toi de voir par exemple des test sur YouTube pour te faire une idée précise selon tes besoins. Bien sur il y a d'autres appli de gestion de photos...


----------

